# Free Diagnostic Test for Degenerative Myelopathy



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Our vet school is doing research on degenerative myelopathy in dogs. They will do a free DNA test on your dog(s) if they come from the following breeds if they are 10 years of age or older OR are from any breed (this is not uncommon in German shepherds) with a presumptive diagnosis of degenerative myelopathy:


Boxer
Chesapeake Bay Retriever
French Bulldog
Pembroke Welsh Corgi
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Here's the website if one of your dogs qualifies:

http://www.caninegeneticdiseases.net/DM/resrchDM.htm

They recommend GSDs getting tested through OFA before breeding, even if they aren't showing signs of the disease.


----------

